# Degu's breeders



## owen xo (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know any in hampshire or near?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

im really bad at geography :S wher is hampshire???? is it near centre parks??? i live in the north east and i know a place here but thts it  but dnt worry ther fairly easy creatures to find


----------

